# DSOL Stewarts June Beans...



## ronsil

The Roaster for June is Mark from Stewarts Coffee. He is confident they are going to produce a roast to our taste based on previous months favourites.

They were being roasted yesterday & be with you early next week. The Roaster suggests, only a suggestion mind you, that they will be good to go by next Friday 20th.

Your feedback here would be greatly appreciated.

We have a few Guest spots at £12 including postage on a first come first served basis. Send your address to 'coffee chap' & payment to me. I will PM you our bank details.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Thecatlinux

I am interested Ron in a guest slot, how much weight is it ? as just trying to work out bean stock this end.


----------



## ronsil

You get 2 x 250 bags at £12 incl. p&p.


----------



## Thecatlinux

yes please put me down for a guest slot.

if you would like to send me payment details i will send you the money.


----------



## Guest

Guest for me please!

Likewise will send money ASAP when i receive payment details


----------



## ronsil

PMs sent to you both re bank details.

We need to know this weekend if anyone else wants a Guest slot or indeed wishes to join the DSOL Group


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks Ron ! Payment sent.

Hoping i can do the beans justice


----------



## Charliej

Just had a read of their website , he sounds like an interesting roaster I'm looking forward to these beans. Ron I assume from your 1st post he is doing a special roast for us then? not one of his "off the shelf" ones?


----------



## ronsil

Have just put up a list of fully paid members for the current quarter.

Please check the Community Group 'The darker side of life'

Only come back to me if you think you've paid & your name is not on the list


----------



## CamV6

Hmm looks interesting. I've just gone on their site and ordered 500g of their Stewarts blend


----------



## totallywired

Could I have a guest slot please if any left?


----------



## ronsil

Will PM you banking details Please send your address to coffeechap.


----------



## coffeechap

With the new member to the DSOL and both guests slots now gone, that's is it on this one folks. Looking forward to cracking into them next week...


----------



## Andy Blyth

DSOL? I see this abbreviation on CFUK but have no idea what it means? Anyone care to share the knowledge?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Andy Blyth said:


> DSOL? I see this abbreviation on CFUK but have no idea what it means? Anyone care to share the knowledge?


Darker side of life


----------



## Charliej

Andy Blyth said:


> DSOL? I see this abbreviation on CFUK but have no idea what it means? Anyone care to share the knowledge?


It's a group of us that essentially pay upfront every 3 months to get a Kilo of coffee from varying roasters, usually a different one every month, and as Bootsy told you what DSOL means, the sort of roast you get should be fairly self explanatory.


----------



## bignorry

Its my favourite club.


----------



## 4515

4 bags of beans just turned up via myhermes


----------



## Guest

working dog said:


> 4 bags of beans just turned up via myhermes


would you care to expand? whats the roast like? what are they called? whats packaging like? etc etc


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine have arrived too, anonymous plain brown paper roasting bags. No idea of roast (hopefully darkish) will leave these alone for at least a week.


----------



## 4515

Yep - as above

Blank bag so a mystery bean - just how it should be. Bag is sealed with a breather widget in the side so well packed

As for roast. I expect a dark roast but I havent opened the bag yet as they are resting.

I'll be trying the beans in a couple of weeks time once they are rested. I know that the roaster recommends using sooner but I have some beans to enjoy before I start on these


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Skuze my stupidity/noobness, but what is a DSOL?


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Hoffmonkey said:


> Skuze my stupidity/noobness, but what is a DSOL?


Woops, missed page two - I am now enlightened...

Does this mean you like darker roasts?


----------



## ronsil

Has been explained on another thread but for the record:

DSOL = Darker Side OF Life.

It is a Group within the Coffee Forum UK who seek out & comment on medium to darker roasts.

If you like dark beans its the place to be.


----------



## Charliej

Received mine this morning again via myherpes, love the lack of info on the bags which means we are back on track with our monthly "guessing game" as to the beans origin, mine are showing a roast date of 16/06/2014 so by the roasters own recommendations would that make this coming weekend when they should be ready to use?


----------



## stub24

Just had a sneak peak inside one bag, oily dark beans which is a great start. Definitely smells like the coffee compass offering!


----------



## Guest

I've not had anything yet :/


----------



## Geordie Boy

Charliej said:


> mine are showing a roast date of 16/06/2014


Mine are a little older, roasted on the 12th June


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> Mine are a little older, roasted on the 12th June


Same here for me.


----------



## Jollybean

Me too - 12 June


----------



## coffeechap

They were roasted last Thursday 12th June, 16th would be impossible for the delivery.


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> They were roasted last Thursday 12th June, 16th would be impossible for the delivery.


I'll check again, it was early this morning and through my usual early morning NHS opiate fog, made worse by the extra consumption recently because of this goddamned pita(literally) from last weeks surgery.


----------



## Charliej

Ok so I've checked again and mine was roasted on the 12th, one bag has the date stamp across the seam of the bag and the number 2 isn't that legible so that coupled with the early morning morphine fog led to my error in reading it.


----------



## Heligan

Mine arrived yesterday. The completely anonymous bags made me smile after last month's. Not even a compliments slip inside - all very hush hush! This isn't a roaster I've come across before, and I'm looking forward to seeing what they've done for us.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Not seen anything yet for my guest slot hoping i get to see them for the weekend.


----------



## coffeechap

The guest slots will go out on Monday as I am away in italy


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> The guest slots will go out on Monday as I am away in italy


ok dude thanks for letting me know, not a problem i still have some beans this end, just stops me from staring at the letterbox. LOL


----------



## Guest

Do i count as a guest slot of this month then? cause i dont have mine either

thanks


----------



## ronsil

You originally applied as a guest & then decided you'd like a full membership. Members addresses had already gone to the Roaster.

Guest beans are distributed by the Group & they would be initially sent to coffeechap. He will post them out to you on his return from Italy on Monday.

Your July beans will come direct from the Roaster.


----------



## Guest

thats fine - just wondered what the situation was. ta


----------



## MarkyP

anyone cracked into these yet?

I was hoping to stretch my last lot out but have run out so have no option...


----------



## 4515

I'm 1kg away from starting mine so some time late next week I guess for me


----------



## MarkyP

Here's what they look like:









The first shot went into the compost bin as it was way too fast, the second, was 27g out from 16g in in 40s... this tasted pretty good actually. A creamy nutty flavour was all I could discern. Early days though!


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> here's what they look like:
> 
> View attachment 7670
> 
> 
> The first shot went into the compost bin as it was way too fast, the second, was 27g out from 16g in in 40s... this tasted pretty good actually. A creamy nutty flavour was all I could discern. Early days though!


Very early days!!!


----------



## ronsil

Gotta echo coffeechap with this - You're way too early.

Give 'em a chance to develop,weekend at earliest & then maybe into next week.


----------



## MarkyP

Sorry!

As I said earlier, I have no option - I'm out of beans!

They taste great as they are!!!


----------



## ronsil

That's all we ask - If you are enjoying them what could be better than that!


----------



## CamV6

Did you have it as an espresso or with milk ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've started on these today. Beans are slightly oily, smell great look very dark.

2 shots as straight espressos 18g in 27 in 30 secs.

I'm getting strong dark choc and that's about it at the moment. I think it might be a bit early still for these.

Has anyone else tried these yet?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've just it with milk and it reminded me of an after eight (in a nice way)......it could just be my milk technique though.


----------



## 4085

Just opened these up and used the Zenith. All I can say as a small cappa, is wow! I cannot wait to get them in the K8 and see if there is much of a difference. They look the right colour, and I only wasted one shot id setting the grind level. Will play with espresso shots later on!


----------



## bignorry

Had a couple as long blacks today and looking good .still seems early but very easy to dial in (although had to do it by eye as I couldn't find my scales)


----------



## ronsil

Just a little word on these beans

You may well find you need to dial in much finer or you could get 'gushers'


----------



## coffeechap

Only if your using an EK!


----------



## ronsil

Ha! ha! - Interested to see what other people find.


----------



## Geordie Boy

First shots weren't much finer than normal for me. Did go a little quicker this morning but the atmospherics have changed today


----------



## Thecatlinux

Defiantly a dark roast this one !

Really dark colour to the bean, powerful knock you off your feet smell when you open the bag.

dialling in :

first attempt 17g in 46 out in 25 seconds (starting timer on start of pour) medium mouthfeel mouthfeel nice orange tinged crema bitter tasting slight nutty taste.

second attempt 17g in 29g 25 seconds real thick mouthfeel lovely looking crema sticky ness at the back of the slightly bitter aftertaste.

i am thinking I might be struggling with the super jolly , but its early days and hoping this has got something to offer and I can do it justice.

first impression - Real Dark colour with a strong smell.

on a footnote tried an 18g aeropress which turned out to be a smooth cup of coffee and surprising loss of bitter,

loads of head spin and way to much coffee this morning to try anymore, intrested in what others thinK.


----------



## Guest

still waiting to get mine lol. hopefully be here today or tomororw?


----------



## coffeechap

They should be there today


----------



## Guest

i'll let you know when they arrive. thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux

Anyone else tried these yet ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've had a few flatties but have been on the drive to work and thus still have toothpaste/Listerine taste in the mouth, therefore not really fair to comment on the taste at the moment but will do in time


----------



## stub24

Just cracked open these beans, not adjusted the grinder after using Unions Rouge blend, resulted in a good pour.

16g into 29g in 26 sec - slightly under extracted by taste but not a lot

Espresso: sticky mouthfeel, big hit of black treacle and dark choc and just a slight hint of ashiness

Flat White: caramel for me

French Press: just getting dark choc in this one

Overall nice beans which are a cut above but not my favourite. Hopefully with a bit of playing about I can get these more to my liking!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm also getting the slight ashiness aftertaste too.

I did pull a 20 sec shot from 18g in, 29g out that didn't have the ashiness. It did have a slight hint of red fruits and strong choc.

Has anyone found a way to get rid of that slight after ash taste? Pulling shorter/longer?

Logic thinks that shorter would be better and pull a ristetto type shot say 18g in 22g out, in 25secs. Any thoughts from some experienced members?


----------



## Charliej

Clive try doing a little more and pulling the shot aiming for around 36-38g from a 20g dose in 36 or so seconds, I've been playing around with that sort of shot at the moment on some darker roasts and really liking it, even on some very darkly roasted MM I wasn't getting any dark ashy sort of taste. I'm around 150g or so off starting on thse beans myself so will add more as I get them cracked open.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cheers Charlie...so a longer extraction ratio (approx 1.8) over a longer period. I'll give it a try


----------



## 4085

I have just pulled a wonderful, gloupy shot from my K8. SO much more of everything with this grinder.....almost seems a shame to put milk in it!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What was the dose did you use, weight of shot?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I've cracked these open. Nice flavours so far (as much as I can describe!). Dosing around the 21g mark, ~35g out.


----------



## Yes Row

Cracking them open tomorrow, admin day/working from home. So coffee overload!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well thats first bag gone ! As I had a guest slot only one bag left , tried lowering the dose tonight down to 16g and went as fine as I ever had on the SJ , stopped extraction at 20 seconds as it was starting to blonde ,ended up wit just over 30grams in the cup , would have tried to go even finer but didnt want to open the second bag just yet. Not a bad taste little bit chestnut , but wow the creama what an amazing colour , tried to get a photo but when I looked back on the phone (should have used camera) the picture didn't do it justice. And by the time I had noticed it,what was of left my espresso had already become entwined with my latte because I fancied it and it was the last of that bag.

may wait to see what others discover before I cut the top of the next bag, tempting though it is










PS latte ...chocolate fudged foam milk shake


----------



## 4085

Definitely some Jampit in this one!


----------



## CamV6

Does anyone fancy swapping 250g of this for 250g of Stewarts own signature blend which I am enjoying at the moment?

http://www.stewartscoffees.co.uk/shop/signature-blend/stewarts-own


----------



## Yes Row

Just poured my first with this bean

17g in 28g out in 30 secs. First pour on 7 secs. The consistency was excellent and really thick with a cracking crema. Taste......really pleasant, in fact really moreish it was like Terrys chocolate orange but the dark one. Its been 10 mins since drinking it and I still have the same taste in my mouth.

DSOL, this is what I want!

I hope the inevitable messing around I do only improves it further and does not has the opposite effect. In am guessing this could be great as a cortada and may try one later, however I mainly drink espresso


----------



## Jollybean

I started off dosing this at 18g. Really good as a flat white with dark gloopy crema and a dark chocolate taste. Initially a slight ash aftertaste but that has now disappeared now the beans have aged a bit. Found 18g too strong as an espresso so reduce to 16g and grind a bit finer with good results. Really good bean. Perfect for DSOL.


----------



## ronsil

On the Gaggia Classic these Beans have come on in leaps & bounds over the past few days.

19g in>28g out at circa 93C for 27 seconds. Ground at 1.7 on the EK. (Irish Dial)

Puts this amongst the best DSOL we've had IMO. Deep chocolate that goes on & on. No fruit but I think better because of that. Surprising full mouthfeel from the EK grind. Just as I have been *acclimatising to the EK lighter & sweeter results Result could be different with a fully controlled Machine.*


----------



## Thecatlinux

Big dark bad boys which make an amazing crema


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I tried going longer on the shot. Looked a beautiful pour on the naked PF. Drinking it as a straight espresso.

18g in, 39g out in 37 secs. more of a diluted choc flavour, nice but still getting a slight bitter aftertaste. I'll try up dosing to see if that rectifies this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> I tried going longer on the shot. Looked a beautiful pour on the naked PF. Drinking it as a straight espresso.
> 
> 18g in, 39g out in 37 secs. more of a diluted choc flavour, nice but still getting a slight bitter aftertaste. I'll try up dosing to see if that rectifies this.


did you try changing the temp also?,bigger flush say?,


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> did you try changing the temp also?,bigger flush say?,


Good idea Boots, I was only trying to change 1 variable but I may as well try this first. I try a 6 second one, if no joy a 7 second one. I think 8 might be pushing it on a HX.

After the flush I generally leave it for about 20 secs before pulling the shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lowering extraction temp might help balance the taste for you. Worth a try. Quite right changing one thing at a time tho


----------



## Charliej

Clive try dosing to 20g for a similar output 1st if you are currently used to a flushing routine, might be easier.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Would updosing produce a similar result to reducing the extraction temp ?


----------



## garydyke1

Thecatlinux said:


> Big dark bad boys which make an amazing crema


Dont look that dark to me , maybe a 6.2 on the Jeale-o-meter ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Dont look that dark to me , maybe a 6.2 on the Jeale-o-meter ?


LOL....what does the Jeale-o-meter go up to? 7 for a black hole?


----------



## coffeechap

no that is 7.5


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> no that is 7.5


I stand corrected...7 is a block of ebony down a well at midnight.


----------



## Guest

not that dark? boy they are dark for what i am used to!


----------



## ronsil

They meet the DSOL spec. - medium to dark roast.

We have had darker but I find these have matured into very nice beans.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think they've got to be one of the darkest we've had on the DSOL


----------



## 4085

But dark or not, these beans are a good example of what a roaster can do, that's assuming that this was not blind luck of course! I have one bag left and am going to leave them for a week and savour the last. Are we still guessing the content of these? I reckon it has a good % of Jampit in it!


----------



## ronsil

Sorry David there's no Jampit in it. - All will be revealed in a week or so time. Maybe you've found another Bean you like as much as Jampit??.

Any more guesses anyone as to the origin of this batch?


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> Sorry David there's no Jampit in it. - All will be revealed in a week or so time. Maybe you've found another Bean you like as much as Jampit??.
> 
> Any more guesses anyone as to the origin of this batch?


Is that one of the four horseman of the apocalypse i see approaching ?


----------



## 4085

Now then, that has me thinking then. I could swear I detected it! Knowing you a bit Ron, then it must have MM in it as a blend but `i have no idea on the SO bean. Cuba does one (Serran0) which has those characteristics but I have never

had it so dark before, and then theres Sumatran Jagong.....the list is endless!


----------



## CamV6

This is a single origin isn't it?


----------



## ronsil

Yes - its a SO


----------



## Guest

my girlfriend freaked out when i ground this over the weekend. She said it smelt horrible, like burning. It's not the coffee's fault obviously... it's the roasting style. I for the first time agree with her though. I'm new this month to this group and this is far too dark for me. I just get flavors of dark, burnt and tobacco in my mouth. Not that i am complaining or anything, because it was my choice to join - i wanted to try it.

I think we should crack on with plans for the Lighter Side of Life.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Noah you might be as to swap it or sell it. This coffee has its fans so perhaps someone would want to take it off your hands...


----------



## coffeechap

Noah&theBean said:


> my girlfriend freaked out when i ground this over the weekend. She said it smelt horrible, like burning. It's not the coffee's fault obviously... it's the roasting style. I for the first time agree with her though. I'm new this month to this group and this is far too dark for me. I just get flavors of dark, burnt and tobacco in my mouth. Not that i am complaining or anything, because it was my choice to join - i wanted to try it.
> 
> I think we should crack on with plans for the Lighter Side of Life.


Noah, I really don't see the point in you being in this club if your preference is for lighter beans, but of a school boy error me thinks and as most have said these are ok it seems strange that right off the bat you have stipulated what you have, especially in light of the fact that you have roasted yourself....


----------



## Guest

I didn't mean anything bad by it. I was just saying. You have to try things to express a preference don't you?! that's the thing. Looking back i probably shouldn't have joined - it was my error, but then again I wanted to try them. So there you go. I've never had such dark beans before.


----------



## ronsil

I really thought you had some roasting skills or maybe someone else roasted for you.

You must have been aware of the taste for different depths of roast or maybe not.?


----------



## totallywired

Just got back from holiday yesterday and just got back from the post office today with a guest slot of these beans. Still have a few beans to get through before I crack in to these. How long do you guys think these will be good for? Should I just crack in to them now?


----------



## stub24

Finally got the extraction specs for my liking

16g in, 26g out in 29 sec (includes a 7sec preinfusion at 3 bar) very fudgy chocolate with no more ashiness! Not sure whether the ashiness I could taste was due to change in extraction or longer rest time. Anyhow 1 bag down three to go very happy so far!

also pouring milk into dark roasts is a joy, no more bubbles to worry about!

Stuart


----------



## ronsil

totallywired said:


> Should I just crack in to them now?


They have come to their best at the moment. Really nice. I wouldn't keep them too much longer. Maybe another week or so


----------



## Thecatlinux

Do not know if my caffeine tolerance is high at the moment, I am loving the beans darkest I've seen for a while. But managing to hammer it without getting a head rush .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wild guess is it blue mountain ?


----------



## ronsil

Sorry no - BM is a lighter roast than that.


----------



## Mrboots2u

And one would suspect a lot more expensive ......


----------



## bignorry

Let's hope we are back on the DSOL track. Like almost everyone else ,we are loving these beans in our house.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

OK.....I tried the longer flush on the HX this morning, an improved shot taste but still a hint of ash









However this evening I did the same routine but using a 20g basket, 20g in, 30g out in 40 secs. Beautiful pour looked and tasted like liquid milk chocolate, sweet and not even a hint of bitterness.

Then tried it with the stock 14g basket. Dosed 16g in, 25g out in 35 secs. Looked terrible as it was coming out but tasted excellent, strong choc, no bitterness, but with much more Depth than the 20g dose. Less mouthfeel but more complexity.

So to summarise the 18g VST isn't working for me with this bean, but the 16 or 20 are producing some excellent all be it very different ones.

Now slightly wired and need to drink lots of water and wine


----------



## CamV6

Well I have now for my hands on some of these and I am really impressed. First couple of shots using 18g and then 16.5g in an IMS basket yielded some nice initial flavours but the. The ashyness and slight bitterness is this morning I changed to 15.5 and then 15g same grind but slightly more voluminous pour in a 15g VST basket and got two fantastic shots with the second bein the best of the two so my advice is to dose down and use a smaller basket

Massive crema, lovely big bold flavours that linger, fairly sense mouth feel with lots of chocolate


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Playing about with the dose / baskets is definitely worth it.

This is from a 20g VST this morning. 20g dose, 35g out in 39 secs. Nuts!

Tasted great though!


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> Playing about with the dose / baskets is definitely worth it.
> 
> This is from a 20g VST this morning. 20g dose, 35g out in 39 secs. Nuts!
> 
> Tasted great though!


The larger output , longer time pulls may sound counter-intuitive but can be very rewarding once you give it a go. I'm currently dosing 20g for a 36g output in 35-40 seconds and at 91 degrees. I made a mistake on the 1st couple of shots I pulled as I forgot to drop the temp back down from 94 where it had been for the bag of coffee I had just finished and at that brewing temp it wasn't very pleasant at all, in fact even in a 6 oz flattie was almost undrinkable but dropping the temp to 91 has brought it all into line and lots of chocolate and nuts with a hint of dark caramelised sugar like you get on a proper Creme Caramel dessert. I'm thinking this is either a Latin or Central American bean, and I'm erring towards El Salvador.


----------



## ronsil

Sorry - not from the American Continent


----------



## Thecatlinux

Vietnam .....?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Antarctica?.....no Asia


----------



## Yes Row

Just appears to be the bean that keeps giving. Looking forward to the naming and I hope i will be able to get it from the roaster in the future


----------



## Jollybean

Me too. Would definitely buy some more of these. 16g in 27g out in 27s is good for me but I will try longer and a bit cooler as you suggest Charlie


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm still loving this bean. Currently doing 20g into 28g 28s in the IMS. In a flat white it's just total chocolate with no bad aftertaste at all. Stonking bean


----------



## Heligan

Wow, these definitely meet the "darker" requirement! Through the first bag I was getting some bitterness but I seem to have got the hang of it now, 17g into 27g in 27 secs, chocolate and caramel, and a long aftertaste. Drinking as flat whites.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm still loving this bean. Currently doing 20g into 28g 28s in the IMS. In a flat white it's just total chocolate with no bad aftertaste at all. Stonking bean


I did an almost identical shot this morning. 20g into 29g in 30 secs. Definitely works better with the lower temp for beans this dark. Liking it lots.









Drank it as a short black and another shot as a cappuccino. Chocotastic


----------



## ronsil

These Stewarts Beans seem to be going down very well.

Coffeechap - do you think now is the time to reveal the Country of Origin etc.?


----------



## MarkyP

Come on... Put us out of our misery!


----------



## Charliej

Having reached the end of the 1st bag, I now thinking maybe this is an Indian bean.


----------



## bignorry

I've finished last bag and have really enjoyed these . Thanks Dave and Ron


----------



## Thecatlinux

Is there any possibility of getting some more of these beans? Or is it a one off roast for the dsol


----------



## Guest

I have 3 UN-used bags which have been frozen since the day of receipt. I am happy to let them go for cost price.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Noah&theBean said:


> I have 3 UN-used bags which have been frozen since the day of receipt. I am happy to let them go for cost price.


 Thanks for the offer Noah how come you have got three bags left ? My post was really just query about how DSOL works and if it was just a specific limited roast. Plus too be honest and with not starting a debate on the freezing of beans that would put me off . But genuinely thanks for the offer.


----------



## ronsil

I am without mobile for what looks like 2 weeks & unable to contact the 'Chap'

I'll now put my head on the block & tell you about the Stewarts Beans.

Charlie, one up for you, you came the nearest with your Indian suggestion.

They are in fact Indian Gems of Araku

Here is an extract from an email sent by Mark at Stewarts & has asked if we can include this in the reveal:

*We have a very limited amount of the Gems of Araku left - as it was a limited edition - as a dark roast which we did for you we have about 3kg roasted, as a slightly lighter roast we have about 6kg (still great an actually has more floral notes) and as green beans about 4kg.*



*
I would suggest when you reveal what it is and your members want to order, they send me a message first through the web enquiry option online.*

I await the wrath of coffeechap:sheep:


----------



## 4515

Thanks for the update Ron

Ive really enjoyed these beans and have my last bag to drink my way through.

Who is this months roaster ?


----------



## Charliej

ronsil said:


> I am without mobile for what looks like 2 weeks & unable to contact the 'Chap'
> 
> I'll now put my head on the block & tell you about the Stewarts Beans.
> 
> Charlie, one up for you, you came the nearest with your Indian suggestion.
> 
> They are in fact Indian Gems of Araku
> 
> Here is an extract from an email sent by Mark at Stewarts & has asked if we can include this in the reveal:
> 
> *We have a very limited amount of the Gems of Araku left - as it was a limited edition - as a dark roast which we did for you we have about 3kg roasted, as a slightly lighter roast we have about 6kg (still great an actually has more floral notes) and as green beans about 4kg.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I would suggest when you reveal what it is and your members want to order, they send me a message first through the web enquiry option online.*
> 
> I await the wrath of coffeechap:sheep:


Thanks for the reveal Ron, I think what made me go towards India as a suggestion was I used up some pretty dark roasted MM after a bag of the DSOL and whilst I was 100% certain it wasn't MM and was pretty certain it was Indian , but just not sure about that many Indian Coffees. I had been wanting to try some Gems of Araku as well, so now I know what it's like, we also got a bargain as I know it can be pretty pricy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think you'll find I suggested Asia before Charlie did......well that and Antarctica


----------



## ronsil

Yeah you did BUT India is a bit closer on target than Asia!


----------



## 4085

Can we ask them when they want to roast again! I am waiting for my Veloce to appear, but once it does, I will certainly ring them up for a chat and order


----------



## Yes Row

Hi Guys,

I guess we are all about finished with the Stewards Beans and the general consensus seems to be they hit the spot! I can say they where in the top 3 for me in the DSOL beans.

Can someone please advise when and what is next up, as I have to order more beans this week and will take delivery of the DSOL beans into account

Thanks to organisers!


----------



## ronsil

Probably finalizing with the Roaster this week for delivery around 26th.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I enjoyed them so much i managed to bag another kilo for myself


----------

